# Sharpie Liquid Pencil and Pilot Prixion and Eraser



## brez (Dec 5, 2013)

Does anybody know of a way to make a wood pen that uses the Sharpie Liquid Pencil refills and eraser. I have a request from an architect for a pencil made from purple heart that will use the Sharpie refill. They are also looking for a pencil that will use the Pilot Frixion refill and eraser.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## wildbill23c (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm curious of this as well, I have had a couple people on another forum asking about something similar.  

I found a pen kit on Beartoothwoods.com site that you insert the whole Sharpie marker into, and that's all I've found.  Bear Tooth Woods - Hymark Gold Marking Pen Kit


----------



## pshib (Dec 31, 2013)

After looking up the refills online they appear to look like a rollerball refill...granted the size might be different. Perhaps  a custom length rollerball will do. Just got to figure out what to do with the eraser.


----------



## pshib (Dec 31, 2013)

Amazon.com: Sharpie Liquid Pencil Refills, Black (1774687): Office Products


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 31, 2013)

A google search turned up a few interesting bits.  First, a pic of the Sharpie liquid pencil refill next to a ruler shows that it is a bit shorter than 4 inches, approximately the same length as a Parker ballpoint refill.  Also, I found a thread about hacking the pencil where someone swapped the refill into his Uzi Tactical pen.  A further search found that that pen takes a Parker refill.  Therefore, I imagine that it wouldn't be too much work to make that refill work with many of the pen styles that we make.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 31, 2013)

A google search related to the Pilot Frixion turned up a pen advert that bragged about all the many different refills that fit.  One of those was the Schmidt 888, so we know that it takes regular old rollerball refills.  The Frixion was also on the list.  Therefore, unless some amount of magic is being employed, the Frixion cartridge should be usable with not too much trouble in any rollerball pen that we make.


----------



## wildbill23c (Dec 31, 2013)

Very interesting research.  Be interesting to see a custom design for these for sure.


----------



## pshib (Dec 31, 2013)

I might have to buy one of these and see what I can do.


----------



## wildbill23c (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't do anymore purchasing of kits or anything for that matter until about the middle of this month, having almost 2 weeks off work due to the place I work closing right before Christmas and not opening back up till the 2nd of January, makes for a really small paycheck.  

But come mid month I'll be purchasing several different kits and may try out one of those Hymark kits just to see how it turns out.


----------



## rhstranger (Jan 1, 2014)

I was able to place the Sharpie liquid pencil refill in my power point click pen kit from PSI and it worked like a champ.   This pen has been my daily carry for close to a year and kind of beat up as a result. Hope it helps

***They also make a power point pencil that may help incorporate an eraser***


----------



## pshib (Jan 1, 2014)

Now I need to make one of those. I use a pencil at work all the time. This would great.


----------



## pshib (Jan 1, 2014)

Is it called something else?  A search on their site didn't find anything.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 1, 2014)

pshib said:


> Is it called something else?  A search on their site didn't find anything.



I think that it's just 'power pen', but honestly if it fits in that kit it should fit any Parker-based kit; Sierra, Cigar, et al.


----------



## pshib (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking at the power pencil assembly instructions I don't think it would help because the pencil mechanism has a built in spring and the tip always sticks out. Wonder if the sketch pencil will hold an eraser.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 1, 2014)

This is the same old problem that we have when sticking the Schmidt pencil cartridge in a Parker-refill pen.  The missing piece is always the eraser.


----------



## rhstranger (Jan 1, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> I think that it's just 'power pen', but honestly if it fits in that kit it should fit any Parker-based kit; Sierra, Cigar, et al.



I don't know if that is accurate but won't know till I can get in the shop. My guess is that the click mechanism allows it to operate correctly. The Sharpie refill does not have the end cap that is necessary for twist transmissions.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 1, 2014)

How necessary is that bit?  Doesn't the transmission push the refill forward regardless of whether that little thing is there?


----------



## rhstranger (Jan 2, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> How necessary is that bit?  Doesn't the transmission push the refill forward regardless of whether that little thing is there?



You are correct sir. For some reason I thought the Parker end cap had something to do with the twist action...


----------



## hard hat (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok. So. I dug thru all my stuff and found a sharpie liquid pencil. Upon removing the 'ink' I found out that the ink is dang near exactly the same size as a Parker refil. So I put it in blue (my aluminum clicker) and wouldn't you know, it worked. So I then put it in a Wall Street III, and it worked too. It didn't like the CSUSA long click, but that's due to the mechanism difference.


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 3, 2014)

Very interesting guys.  Where can a person get those sharpie liquid pencil refills?  I've never seen the refills anywhere, heck I can't even find the liquid pencils anymore either.


----------

